# Can't open RAW file



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

So, I can open CR2 files from my old Rebel XS in Photoshop CS4, but I cannot open CR2 files from my new 5D Mark II. I get the "not the right kind of document" error when I try. Why would it be able to open one CR2 file, but not another?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2010)

I was getting this error as well with my T1i... I read that Canon is using a slightly different kind of file with their newer cameras, and Photoshop has not released an update yet (that I know of) that would allow you to open the images directly in the program. If you open it with Digital Photo Professional, though, you can go to the Tools menu and select "Transfer to Photoshop", which seems to convert it to a form you can edit with PS. Hope this helps.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks. ACR 5.6 is supposed to support the 5D Mark II, so im downloading an update now...

Adobe - Adobe Photoshop CS4: Digital camera raw file support

ill let u know if it works.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah. that worked. just update ur ACR


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 13, 2010)

i had this problem with cs3 ..... i had to download a dng raw converter


----------

